# Critique my kennel-on-wheels setup



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I re-arranged all my dog stuff in the van, not sure if I'm keeping it this way yet (haven't permanently mounted anything yet b/c I still plan to order the custom rubber cargo liner for the floor). I'm trying to decide whether to keep this setup, or to buy one of the skinnier "SUV crates" so I can fit two side-by-side out the back (I can fit my 36" side-by-side in our Dodge Caravan but not in my new van b/c it's smaller). The advantage to being able to put two crates side-by-side out the back is that if I neede to I could put one of the middle row passenger chairs back in and still have three crates.

This is a 2004 Mazda MPV. I chose this one because it has sliders on both sides, the rear windows roll down which is much much better for air than most vans which have windows that just pop/crack open an inch or two, and it has two air vents on the ceiling so I can blast the AC on high on the dogs and not be refridgerating myself up front (they have separate controls). I chose a minivan over an SUV because of the "bang for the buck" as far as space. I still have several feet of clearance above my crates, such that I could stack even more crates, or have plenty of space to load more supplies and luggage for longer trips with the dogs.

Anyway, here's a diagram (yeah I was bored at work):










The red lines which I forgot to label are my nice chairs for shows, the beach, Schutzhund club, etc. I keep my tracking boots in the van so I always have them handy (and so the dogs can't get them and chew them indoors). The crate behind the passenger opens on the side, out the slider door. The crate behind that opens out the back. The crate behind the driver also opens out the back but there's space in front. That is Kenya's crate. For some reason she has a lot of trouble jumping in/out when the crate is right at the edge of the back hatch, her toes get caught on the crate and she screams, so I made hers easy. She just hops into the van and then walks into her crate. There's also a small mat on the floor so she can't slide when she hops in. The cement block holds the other crate in place so it can't slide over and block Kenya's door. Also, I use the insides to hold my water bottles (2L soda bottles), an umbrella, and bug spray...stuff I need all the time that I don't want rolling around and spilling. There's a dog supply box mounted on top of Kenya's crate. Originally it was on top of the crate behind the passenger, but I found this created a terrible blind spot since I look over my right shoulder and out that window to back out my driveway. I moved it over behind me and now it doesn't block my vision at all. I have a second box that is basically "loose", I just set it in front of Kenya while we move, and when we arrive, I can set it on top of Nikon's crate or keep it outside of the car. I keep all my couplers, braces, tabs, and extra snaps clipped on the edge of the box that is mounted to the crate. The other box contains the stuff I use the most, so it's often a "floater" that comes inside with us if we are doing any training in the yard at home. In the crates, everyone has a bed or pad, and a water pail attached to the side (when it's hot I get the crate pads damp). I also have a crate cover folded up behind the driver (not really used during the summer). For sun/heat, I have one of those foily sun reflecter things for the windshield in the glove compartment, and some very thin white sheets of fabric I can clip in doors and windows to block sun as needed. At shows and training club, I usually have both sliders and the back hatch left open, unless it's cooler with them closed to block sun.


Thoughts?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

One thing that I see alot is building a platform to put the crates on. That gives you storage area UNDER the crates - easier to get things in and out than putting stuff on top of the crates.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I like platforms. Had one in my old Explorer. It allowed me to use bigger crates (500s) because it raised them above the wheel wells so I had a wider space to work with. Then plastic underbed type boxes that slid in and out held a ton of equipment under the platform. Much easier to get to than stored on top of the crates where I'd have had to reach way up high, but might not be as big of a deal in a shorter minivan. But depends on the size (interior height) and shape of the vehicle if a platform makes sense or not.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought of that but it makes Kenya's problem worse (constantly catching her toes on the crates). I had to platform the crates when they were in the old Dodge Caravan while my Mazda was in the shop b/c the back end had this "lip" so the crate doors couldn't open unless they were built up. Kenya kept getting caught so I had her just going in the slider door and sitting on the bench seat. Also it seems I have more versatility with space above rather than below. For example, we're going on vacation next week and need to stack three 42" wire crates, several large fans, a vacuum cleaner, and two week's wort of normal stuff (duffels, laptop, cameras...) in the van in addition to the kennels already in there. Since the ceiling is slightly curved and rounded, if we build the crates up we still lose several inches, whereas if they stay on the floor, we just keep packing stuff in tight. The nice thing about the minivan over the SUV is that I can still see into the box that's mounted to the top of the crate b/c the vehicle's floor is so much lower.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh and also I'm not that great of a driver, so I need all the visibility I can get! Luckily if we're on a long trip and the vehicle is packed to the roof, DH is the one driving.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildI like platforms. Had one in my old Explorer. It allowed me to use bigger crates (500s) because it raised them above the wheel wells so I had a wider space to work with. Then plastic underbed type boxes that slid in and out held a ton of equipment under the platform. Much easier to get to than stored on top of the crates where I'd have had to reach way up high, but might not be as big of a deal in a shorter minivan. But depends on the size (interior height) and shape of the vehicle if a platform makes sense or not.


I thought about it for a long time, at least trying it out. The way our van is built is that the wheel well area sort of doubles as the cup holder and a small compartment. I didn't actually spec it out in the end, but based on eye-balling it, it looked like if I were to get above the cup holders with a platform, I would not be able to use my current crates b/c they'd be interfering with the curve of the ceiling. I guess since the van rides lower, the wheel wells come up higher inside the vehicle. It would probably work with Verikennels b/c they aren't rectangular, but I'm hoping to avoid buying new crates if I can.


Am I missing any handy accessories other than the cargo liner?


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Looks like a nice arrangement to me. Since we are always trying to find ways to more efficiently transport the dogs, would you share the dimensions on your crates?

Currently, I am driving a full sized Chevy Silverado Crew Cab. I travel to training and seminars with a friend and we take 4 GSD between us. What we really need is a dog trailer but.....LOL.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI thought of that but it makes Kenya's problem worse (constantly catching her toes on the crates).


Why not just make a block for that opening? Maybe a piece of 1"x3" across the space?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CainGSDLooks like a nice arrangement to me. Since we are always trying to find ways to more efficiently transport the dogs, would you share the dimensions on your crates?


I use 36" for car travel (42"s inside the house) so they are typically 24" wide and 36" long (give or take an inch since each of my three are a different brand/model). 

If I got the SUV crate it would be only 21" wide but the same length. The rear of the van is 47" between the narrowest points.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I have to say, that is the most awesomely designed mini-van/dog paraphanallia graph I've ever seen....especially with the "tracking boot" 










Looks like a great set up!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LiesjeI thought of that but it makes Kenya's problem worse (constantly catching her toes on the crates).
> ...


It's more than just the physical problem (feet getting caught). Kenya has her "quirks" let's just say, hard to explain but there's a mental/anxiety thing with it as well. She's actually trying some drugs right now. She isn't fear aggressive and doesn't have SA but her brain is always really wired/hyper and it manifests in weird behaviors like spinning. For some reason she has an issue with the load in/out of the crate in the vehicle (not being in there, she likes to come along and ride, just getting in/out). I've worked on it quite a bit from a training aspect (and the load in/out was part of her OB1 and FO routines) but so far the most comfortable thing is just to break it down into getting in the vehicle, then getting in the crate and because I have to help her it's easiest for me when it's lower. It's hard to explain but if we ever meet again I can show you.


----------

